# Asked for help from an employee at Lush



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I've never been there before, and I actually had a really open, normal conversation with her. I even discussed my acne issues and stuff with her and that never happens. I'm usually too self conscious to point out flaws like that. I asked for free samples, too, and normally I'd feel too weird about it. I even let her do a demo of skin products on my hands. And in Forever 21 I asked two employees questions as well. They didn't even have to come up to me to ask if I needed help. I feel really good today


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

I love lush. mmmm Bathbombs 

Grats!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Try talking to guys next time, if you worked at the mall yesterday, I would have enjoyed talking to your pretty face and "acting" that I was looking to buy something for my IGF(imaginary gf).

So try that, just pretend you are looking for something for your IBF

Even if any of those girls were really nervous talking to me, I would think it was something else if she's cute. I noticed some stuff, but yeah just goes to show how bad I am at reading people sometimes.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a real boyfriend though so why would I be looking for something for a fake one?

Talking to guys is something I'm not that great at anyways, plan on tackling it later. I'm so used to being hit on by guys that I try to avoid them.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I've never been into the actual Lush store, but I order some of their stuff offline. Did you feel nervous or anything when you started talking to them? I always struggle asking for help people it's hard for me to approach people and ask them.


----------



## BornToTry (Aug 21, 2013)

Great to hear about your success, ericalynnxx. Well done!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> That's awesome! I've never been into the actual Lush store, but I order some of their stuff offline. Did you feel nervous or anything when you started talking to them? I always struggle asking for help people it's hard for me to approach people and ask them.


Not really. She approached me first and I just started talking to her. It was really easy and went really well.


----------

